# What is a static convertor



## Tony Wells (Feb 3, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/phase-converter/converter-technologies.pdf


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Phase converter*



turbinedoctor said:


> After reading http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5098-Help-on-converter-choice I found that I dont know much or anything about static convertors. Being I am of the lazy nature, what is it and how does it work



Don't know if you are just looking for information or you have a need to power a 3 phase machine using your single phase power at home. If you are looking to power your 3 phase machines then I think you should ignore the static converter and consider using a rotary phase converter or VFD (Variable Frequency Drive). Using a static converter supplies reduced power to your machine.

Benny


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 4, 2012)

I totally agree with Benny. A static phase converter would be my last choice. Not only will your machine not reach full power but it can make a good machine sound bad or possibly cause it to go bad. I had a Sharp mill for many years. I initially used a SPC on it. I started hearing a knocking sound that I thought was the spindle bearings. I switched to a VFD and the knocking sound went away and the mill had considerably more power. I was told that the SPC caused the motor to run more intermittently and did not supply smooth power, thus causing the knocking phenomenon.

Randy


----------

